
Watch Do – An automation tool to perform actions when files change - NullUsr
https://github.com/vimist/watch-do
======
iamdave
I started off wanting to say something about how this compares to something
like puppet, then I read this in the readme file:

 _Run watch-do --help for more information on what all of the different
command line switches do._

A trend I'm seeing more of in Github repos, but I need to clone and then
compile code to effectively get a man page that should have been in the readme
_to begin with_? Stop this.

